# Tail Lights -- won't turn off, please help.



## red1990 (Feb 6, 2006)

Tail lights are stuck on, I unplugged the battery cable for now. I found a piece of black plastic (round) that had cracked and was on the floor by the brake pedal, I'll be looking around some more tomorrow, but I was wondering if anybody can help me with advice first. I also pushed the pedal down and found a button with my finger and pushed it in and let it out and the brake lights stayed on. Any help would e great, Thanks!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Check the brake switch that controls the lights, you could have broken it.


----------



## Aqua (Oct 7, 2007)

*Its NOT the brake light switch....*

Hi,

Same thing happened to me just this week.
For some 'unknown' reason, Nissan used plastic caps in the brake pedal
to seal the 2 holes where the brake switch AND the cruise control switch would hit it.

When they break, as yours & mine did, the brake lights stay on! 

I wound up screwing a piece of thin sheet metal onto the break pedal to cover
both holes.

works great. 
Good luck


----------



## supergimp (Oct 1, 2007)

its that piece on the brake pedal if you look now you would have that hole...you can go to nissan and get one for like 50 cents and just pop a new one back in...


----------



## Hayn45 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yup, just a break light switch. Napa/Carquest/Pep Boys/Nissan Dealership should have what you need. Takes about 5 minutes to fix. =) I've had my Chevy S-10 break that piece, also plastic. Back in the day my Ford Taurus SHO did the same thing....also plastic. So it's not only Nissans.


----------

